# Cable Company selling its own satellite service



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

A Charter Cable company is using a Primestar type of oval dish and that size with a receiver on the inside (probably digicipher) to sell to customers programming where cable is not reached. The dish has a skew and has two lnbf's on it and a multiswitch at the groundbox. This reminds me of Primestar all over again.


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

It's probably WSN or HITS. There isn't much risk of failure because both these services sell to cable companies and MDUs. Rather than a cable company puting up several dishes and using several different receivers and standards WSN and HITS have consolidated channels so that Cable and MDUs can receive programming from a single dish using a single platform. Many companies use their service for their Digital Tier.


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

It's not a bad idea though. You get locals and public access and basic channels on the cable and national channels and everything else off the dish.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

So you have actually seen one being installed, I posted over at dbsforums a couple of weeks ago about a brochure I picked up on the service, it is called "Charter Anywhere". Yes, seams to be a lot like P*.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Im still waiting for Bell South to launch a bird...


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

What I wonder about though is HOW they get the locals to the customer if they are using the dish, I did not watch it being installed, but seen the dish with the two lnbf's and the dish skewed like a dish 500 to receive off of two oribital slots. I thought that was kinda neat.

What was their pricing on the programming and where can I find the info about this? I did a search and could not find it and went to the Charter home page and could not find it there either nor could I find it at WSNET.com


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jacob S _
> What I wonder about though is HOW they get the locals to the customer if they are using the dish, I did not watch it being installed, but seen the dish with the two lnbf's and the dish skewed like a dish 500 to receive off of two oribital slots. I thought that was kinda neat.
> 
> What was their pricing on the programming and where can I find the info about this? I did a search and could not find it and went to the Charter home page and could not find it there either nor could I find it at WSNET.com


The Motorola receiver mixes the regular cable feed with the DCII feed from G4 and Satcom C2

Lineup here:http://www.hits.com/programming_lineup2.html

The HITS DCII signals are highly compressed. The PQ is much better from the DCII feeds on F1 and E2 (Star Choice) due to less compression. Cancom uplinks the DCII for both services.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bada Boom _
> 
> The Motorola receiver mixes the regular cable feed with the DCII feed from G4 and Satcom C2


Meant to type Satcom C4 not C2


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

This service is know in the industry as Hits2Home

http://www.hits.com/hits_tech_home01.html


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Steve Mehs _
> *Im still waiting for Bell South to launch a bird...  *


Once they strap Ted Turner to the side of a a rocket, you will get your wish


----------

